# blue goat



## blue goat (Aug 19, 2004)

I am changing the oil for the first time in my new 04' GTO. You have to take a protective plate under the oil pan off before your can change the oil. No big deal but the thing weighs 18 pounds. Man I wish this car was lighter.


----------



## Bill Reid (Aug 15, 2004)

BMR has a solution for that


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

Why dont you post link to that soulution so the rest of us dont sit here like idiots trying to find it   

how much weight does it save


----------



## Bill Reid (Aug 15, 2004)

Sure  http://www.bmrfabrication.com/GTO.htm


----------



## blue goat (Aug 19, 2004)

thanks for the link. That is cool stuff I haven't seen available for the GTO.


----------

